# My 5 gallon adventure begins!



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Until the inhabitants of my 20 gallons go back to their original owner, I have a temporary housing for some adorable little guys! Some juvenile Zebra Danios and juvenile Otos are calling it home!:bigsmile:

Starting Up and Decorating:









Fishie Friends Exploring Their New Home!:


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Regular Updates will be posted on endleradventures.wordpress.com

Sorry, really don't wanna post things twice; I'm kinda lazy that way. xD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That second oto picture is pretty darn cute.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks!  I saw them just hanging out like that and I was like.... Picture must be taken. Now. xD


----------

